# soccer lambs



## patandchickens (May 14, 2010)

They just won't do it when I have the camera with me, sorry.

But it is too cute not to share the story, and besides I'm curious if anyone else's sheep do this.

The paddock they're in used to be the exercise area of a former boarding kennel, right? (bldg now has chickens etc). Because I am a lazybutt, there is this old 12" diameter hard-plastic indestructable ball kicking around in the grass there, leftover from being a dog toy.

Well, month-old Lambert has begun playing with it every day. He paws it around with his forefeet; he pounces on it; and best of all, he rolls it allllllll over the place by pushing it with the top of his head.

Now he's got 5-month-old Hope doing it too. Sometimes they compete to see who can get the ball away from whom. It is just TOO cute 

Anyone else's lambs play with things that way? I had NO idea sheep would do this.

Pat


----------



## glenolam (May 14, 2010)

I've read that a lot of people put balls and such in pens with their sheep and goats.  Some people also put a tether ball, but I'd be too afraid they would get the rope around their neck.

Next time hide in the bushes with your camera!


----------



## freemotion (May 14, 2010)

(Runs off to buy a ball for her goat kids......)


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 14, 2010)

Adding to my shopping list. I used to have one. A dog destroyed it....


----------

